# REDHAT linux enterprise 3.0 AS



## BLUE SKY BERLIN (5. November 2003)

Ich habe mir von redhat.com linux enterprise 3.0 AS runtergeladen.
Und nun meine frage es ist der quellcode und wie compeliere und wie erstelle ich eine Instalations CD ?

Viele Dann für EURE hilfe

BLUE SKY BERLIN


----------



## Christian Fein (5. November 2003)

RH Enterprise Server kann mann nicht runterladen.
Was du hast sind alleinig der Quellcode. RH Enterprise Server kostet
eine ganze stange geld.

Letztendlich ist Enterprise Server die selbe Technik wie die normale 
RH Linux Box. Der Unterschied ist der Support der bei dem teuren 
Enterprise Server dabei ist.

http://www.linuxiso.org/distro.php?distro=7
Da bekommst du RedHat9


----------

